# Manager...Mah....



## Tebe (27 Marzo 2012)

Stamattina mi sono svegliata in modalità rompicoglioni.
-Tebe, caffè?- ha chiesto Mattia alzandosi.
-Si ma lungo lungo tipo americano e con il latte freddo, no anzi un pò caldo ma non tanto perchè mi da fastidio la schiuma. E voglio anche la brioscina quella alla carota...no...quella allo yogurt...no le fette biscottate...no...-
-Tebe e che cazzo!!!!-
Ok...la smetto. Da quando Mattia è tornato a casa dopo l'allontanamento coatto causa genitrice, è diventato un filippino.
Fa la cena, pulisce casa, mi porta il caffè a letto...E ovviamente io me ne approfitto a manetta.

Ieri non sono andata al lavoro. Ho recuperato il week, ma...Manager mi ha scritto.
Alle 9 e 15 vedo una sua mail.
Niente di che. Solo la risposta alla mia di venerdi.
Mmmhhhh...sempre un pò mestruato.
Rispondo da mestruata.
Anche lui.
Rispondo mordendo.
Lui il nulla.

Stamattina entrando in azienda lo vedo.
E fa finta di non vedermi.
Mi è salita la tebite al cervello ma ho tirato dritto.

Ora basta. Ste cazzo di mestruazioni gli devono finire.
Non ho manco salutato Luca e gli altri che ero già al pc.

_Fra mezz'ora sono nel tuo ufficio e se sei libero ti offro un caffè.
...così non puoi far finta di non vedermi...._

Nemmeno 40 secondi che arriva la sua risposta.

*TI ASPETTO*

Minchia. Grassetto, stampatello e in rosso?

-Dove stai andando?- ha chiesto Luca vedendomi uscire.
-Da Manager...-
-Sei pazza?-
-Perchè?-
-E' una rogna a quanto ho sentito.-
-Meglio...-
-...è successo per caso qualcosa?-
-Si. Il filippino che ho casa, Mattia, stamattina non riusciva a capire come volessi il caffè, quindi mi sono innervosita..-
-Ah ok..pensavo fosse successo qualcosa con Manager...ho notato che siete un pò elettrici ultimamente...-

Mi sono diretta con calma nell' altra "ala" dell'azienda.
Ero irritata?
Si. Lo ero.
E non solo perchè ha fatto finta di non vedermi stamattina, ma per le due settimane di paturnie del cazzo.
Sono entrata e lui era girato di spalle. Non si è mosso -Ciao principessa...-
-Hai gli occhi dietro la testa come le mosche?-
Si è voltato - No ma riconosco il passo...Però...non principessa oggi. Ma splendore...-
-Allora non è vero che oggi hai la rogna...- flap flap
-Sono le solite bugie che girano...Scusa un attimo...-
Si è messo a rispondere ad una mail e io gli guardavo le mani.
E mi sono subito invornita.
Tebe falla finita e non farti intortare dal fatto che adesso lui è manager quello che ti scopa con il cervello perchè due settimane di paturnie e il non saluto di stamattina devono avere una spiegazione.
-Andiamo...-
E io -Dove?-
-Fuori. A prendere il caffè.-

_Fuori a prendere il caffè?_
Sarà successo...3. Quattro volte. Io e lui non usciamo mai a prendere il caffè.
Mi ha scortata fuori dall'ufficio, mezzo passo dietro e mi spingeva leggero con la mano sulla schiena.
Poi mi ha camminato al fianco per un bel pezzo. Sempre con la mano appoggiata.
Sarò stata la mia immaginazione, ma percepivo quella mano come se fosse incandescente.
Siamo usciti al sole. Ho inforcato gli occhiali scuri.
Mi ha guardata e si è messo a sorridere -Davvero ti ho fatto un livido l'altra...hemm...volta?-
-Si..posizione intercostale sotto il seno sinistro. Niente di grave. Sei scomposto data la tua fisicità e io sono uno scricciolo. Ma mi è piaciuto. E comunque non si vede quasi più.-
Si è acceso una sigaretta, un pò imbarazzato, poi mi ha fatto cambiare direzione.- No...andiamo nell'altro...-
L'altro bar? Mmmhhhhhh....manager romantic.
E si. Abbiamo il nostro bar.
Nel senso che...lui e noi andiamo sempre in un bar a prendere il caffè, ma una delle nostre tre volte disse -No. Cambiamo...-
E oggi...
-Stamattina non ho fatto finta di non vederti. Ero solo concentrato. Perchè hai pensato una cosa del genere?-
Camminavamo lenti per la piazza. Come se stessimo facendo una passeggiata. Con la sigaretta fumata in tranquillità.
-Posso parlare liberamente come se fossimo al motel?- gli ho chiesto.
Si è guardato intorno, fintamente preoccupato- Tebe comportati bene...-
Ho riso e lui con me.- Senti...io non so che problemi tu abbia.- ho cominciato - ma ti sei comportato da stronzo in queste due settimane. E hai un comportamento ad andamento bizzarro proprio come se avessi le mestruazioni..-
-Non capisco...-
-Si si...tu non capisci mai..Ma intanto ti ho fatto una domanda giorni fa e non ho ancora avuto il piacere di avere una risposta..-
-Che domanda Tebe..-
Ok. Stai calma. Guarda che bello che è così possente. Non ha nemmeno fatto la barba. Ma è biondo quindi sta bene...e quel completo antracite con la camicia bianca sotto...Mmmmhhhh...e quelle mani grandi che mangio con gli occhi quando porta la sigaretta alla bocca.
-La domanda sulla tua coscienza.- Ho preso un respiro e l'ho guardato negli occhi -Se le paranoie superano il piacere di rotolarci in un letto...chiudiamola qui. Non ci sono problemi. Capisco.-
-Io non voglio parlare con te di questo...-
-Si invece. Perchè lo stavi facendo al motel. Ma in quel momento ero più interessata ad altro e quindi...ma poi ci ho pensato e...-
-Mi dispiace Tebe, non ne voglio parlare. No. E' inutile che sbatti le ciglia. No Tebe. Nemmeno la boccuccia a cuore serve. No Tebe...non toccarmi il braccio...Tebe smettila...Senti...non voglio parlarne perchè...mi sento io uno stronzo. Uno stronzo che guarda in faccia i suoi figli e pensa_ Ma che cazzo fai?_ Ma intanto...sono qui.-
-Ok, però Manager ti sto dicendo che...-
-No. Tu non mi devi dire proprio niente Tebe. Non mi devi chiedere niente.E non devi prendere decisioni per me.-
Aggressivo. Improvvisamente aggressivo.
Siamo entrati in silenzio al nostro bar.
Due caffè.
Lui zucchera il suo. Io gli tocco un braccio -Sei un gran maleducato e poco signore. Grazie per aver pensato anche a me...-
E' rimasto  con la bustina aperta a mezz'aria poi -Scusa...non avevo visto...perdonami...- e con un mezzo sorrisetto ha svuotato la bustina nel mio caffè. Poi ha preso  il cucchiaino. Ha cominciato a girare il liquido scuro. In modo lento. Senza spaccare la schiuma sopra.
Oddio...Oddio...Oddio...Di nuovo le sue mani. Una manica sessuale sono diventata.
Maledetta primavera proprio.
-Ecco splendore...- 
-Sei insopportabile.-

All'uscita mi accendo una sigaretta. E anche lui. 
Alcuni minuti di silenzio. Sempre il passo da passeggiata.
-Sono un pò sotto pressione Tebe. Sul lavoro intendo. Queste due settimane sono state impegnative. Più del solito.-
Io silenzio.
-Tebe...-
-Dimmi...-
-Se io ce l'ho con te per qualcosa te lo dico. Non mi tengo niente. Ma ci sono cose che devo vedermi io.-
-Ma visto che in queste cose rientro anche io...-
Siamo arrivati davanti all azienda.
Ci siamo fermati.
-E' vero. Rientri anche tu. Ma non sei una causa. Sei un effetto. Con qualche contro indicazione...-ha sorriso.

Sono rientrata in ufficio e...
Boh.
Non lo sentirò per i prossimi due. Tre giorni.
Può dire quello che vuole ma alzato un muro bello alto.

Ma la pausa caffè è durata mezz'ora abbondante.
Ed è questo che conta con lui.
Non quello che dice.
Ma quello che fa.
:diavoletto:

E' in invornitismo emotivo.
Sta facendo i conti con la sua coscienza.
Ci sta. E io glieli lascio fare.


----------



## Nausicaa (27 Marzo 2012)

Non so se ha alzato un muro.
Certo ha messo ordine. Da uomo (sbav sbav)
Io mi scopo Tebe. Cervello e tutto.
I problemi con la mia coscienza me li affronto, in coscienza, io.
Intanto, sono qui. (sbav sbav)

Che ci riesca, a tenere ordine, è una questione diversa. Splendore :mrgreen:


----------



## Eliade (27 Marzo 2012)

tebe ho il sospetto che stia mettendo in discussione la sua vita...
Sai quando dice che tu sei l'effetto....


----------



## Nausicaa (27 Marzo 2012)

Eliade;bt692 ha detto:
			
		

> tebe ho il sospetto che stia mettendo in discussione la sua vita...
> Sai quando dice che tu sei l'effetto....


Bè, è giusto.
Se sei un non traditore e ti trovi a letto con una che non è tua moglie, qualche domanda mi sembra giusto farsela.


----------



## Tebe (27 Marzo 2012)

Nausicaa;bt691 ha detto:
			
		

> Non so se ha alzato un muro.
> Certo ha messo ordine. Da uomo (sbav sbav)
> Io mi scopo Tebe. Cervello e tutto.
> I problemi con la mia coscienza me li affronto, in coscienza, io.
> ...


Poi tu saresti quella che non si fa i film porno???

No. Splendore no. principessa a fatica ma splendore...:incazzato::incazzato::incazzato:


----------



## Tebe (27 Marzo 2012)

Eliade;bt692 ha detto:
			
		

> tebe ho il sospetto che stia mettendo in discussione la sua vita...
> Sai quando dice che tu sei l'effetto....


No. Non credo che stia mettendo in discussione la sua vita. Credo che semplicemente si senta 30 anni in meno e probabilmente mi vede come l'ultima botta di vita che si può concedere.
Una specie di follia.
Ma prima di gustarsela sta follia deve tacitare la sua coscienza.
E allontanarmi a livello emotivo.
Va bene...tebina aspetta paziente che la sua guerra dei mondi interiori abbia fine.:mrgreen:


----------



## Eliade (27 Marzo 2012)

Nausicaa;bt693 ha detto:
			
		

> Bè, è giusto.
> Se sei un non traditore e ti trovi a letto con una che non è tua moglie, qualche domanda mi sembra giusto farsela.


Infatti...:up:


----------



## Eliade (27 Marzo 2012)

Tebe;bt695 ha detto:
			
		

> No. Non credo che stia mettendo in discussione la sua vita. Credo che semplicemente si senta 30 anni in meno e probabilmente mi vede come l'ultima botta di vita che si può concedere.
> Una specie di follia.
> Ma prima di gustarsela sta follia deve tacitare la sua coscienza.
> E allontanarmi a livello emotivo.
> Va bene...tebina aspetta paziente che la sua guerra dei mondi interiori abbia fine.:mrgreen:


MMmhhh, non sono convinta tebe. L'ultima botta di vita, la cerchi dopo tante botte di vita...mi convince più nausicaa mi spiace...:mexican:
Mi ricordi quanti anni avete?


----------



## Tebe (27 Marzo 2012)

Eliade;bt696 ha detto:
			
		

> Infatti...:up:


NO!NO!:incazzato:NO!


----------



## Tebe (27 Marzo 2012)

Tagliamo la testa al toro.50 lui e 40 io


----------



## Eliade (27 Marzo 2012)

Tebe;bt699 ha detto:
			
		

> Tagliamo la testa al toro.50 lui e 40 io


Allora tebe...a me lui sembra uno troppo con "la testa sulle spalle" (diciamo così), troppo inflessibile sul lavoro, troppo rigido, per essere il tipo dall'ultima botta di vita. 
Anche perché se volesse l'ultima botta di vita da mo che avrebbe messo a tacere la coscienza!
Una cosa del genere me l'aspetto da un tipo come thecheater, lothar, ecc...ma non dal manager.


----------



## Nausicaa (27 Marzo 2012)

E io concordo con Eliade 

Che poi, un uomo che me lo immagino a metà tra Mr Darcy e Family man, quando dice che si chiede "che cazzo sto facendo", secondo me si sta ponendo una ben precisa domanda.
Non credo stia cercando di acquietare la coscienza. Credo che voglia essere completamente conscio e consapevole di quello che sta succedendo.

L'hai sedotto, e ok, si ritrova in una situazione che mai avrebbe pensato, e ok, ma adesso da uomo (sbav etc) ci vuole stare per decisione sua. (O smettere per decisione sua)
Anche per poter fronteggiare eventuali conseguenze da uomo e non dire "oh poverino me mi ha costretto con i suoi flap flap"

La differenza Tebina dolce, splendore del nostro forum, è che tu giochi e se desideri un cioccolatino te lo mangi, lui... è come se fosse diabetico  Lui non può giocare. O, se deciderà di giocare, dovrà interiorizzare le SUE regole del gioco.

Guarda che è un complimento da parte sua.
Non è un pavido che scappa e fa finta non sia successo nulla. Riconosce la sua attrazione per te, la sua stima e la gioia di conoscerti (il bacio sulla fronte sbav etc)
Sa che con queste cose LUI non sa giocare.
Ma pensa che tu ne valga la pena.

Te l'ho mai detto che io ho sempre adorato Mr Darcy? :mrgreen:


----------



## Tebe (27 Marzo 2012)

Eliade;bt700 ha detto:
			
		

> Allora tebe...a me lui sembra uno troppo con "la testa sulle spalle" (diciamo così), troppo inflessibile sul lavoro, troppo rigido, per essere il tipo dall'ultima botta di vita.
> Anche perché se volesse l'ultima botta di vita da mo che avrebbe messo a tacere la coscienza!
> Una cosa del genere me l'aspetto da un tipo come thecheater, lothar, ecc...ma non dal manager.


Io qui ammetto tutti i miei limiti empatici.
Per cui...ok. Io per lui non sono una botta di vita. Cosa sono allora?
Qualcuno di cui si sta prendendo una cotta?
Dillo se è così. Mi allontano in tempo zero.
Ma questo tira e molla in cui lui, anche se nega, è incazzato con se stesso..
Me ne vado a casuccia...mi sento provata oggi...


----------



## Nausicaa (27 Marzo 2012)

Tebe;bt702 ha detto:
			
		

> Io qui ammetto tutti i miei limiti empatici.
> Per cui...ok. Io per lui non sono una botta di vita. Cosa sono allora?
> Qualcuno di cui si sta prendendo una cotta?
> Dillo se è così. Mi allontano in tempo zero.
> ...


Startene buonina e vedere quello che capita?
O non ti divertiresti più se non battibeccate? :mrgreen:

No, secondo me è troppo presto per parlare di cotta.
Solo che in genere, quando si frequenta una persona, si entra in confidenza, si finisce a letto e ad avvinghiarsi in angoli nascosti, e ci si stimola intellettualmente, ohi, l'affetto nasce, se non altro dalla riconoscenza per tutte quelle belle cose


----------



## Eliade (27 Marzo 2012)

Nausicaa;bt701 ha detto:
			
		

> E io concordo con Eliade
> 
> Che poi, un uomo che me lo immagino a metà tra Mr Darcy e Family man, quando dice che si chiede "che cazzo sto facendo", secondo me si sta ponendo una ben precisa domanda.
> Non credo stia cercando di acquietare la coscienza. Credo che voglia essere completamente conscio e consapevole di quello che sta succedendo.
> ...


 Quoto! Quoto!!!!:up:


----------



## Eliade (27 Marzo 2012)

Tebe;bt702 ha detto:
			
		

> *Io qui ammetto tutti i miei limiti empatici.*
> Per cui...ok. Io per lui non sono una botta di vita. Cosa sono allora?
> Qualcuno di cui si sta prendendo una cotta?
> Dillo se è così. Mi allontano in tempo zero.
> ...


E allora fatti da parte splendore...che ci pensa sibilla! :carneval:

Secondo me non è che si è preso una cotta, ma è come dire...li li per cascarci. E' quella sensazione che è a metà via tra l'affetto e e le farfalle...non so se mi son spiegata...


----------



## Eliade (27 Marzo 2012)

Nausicaa;bt703 ha detto:
			
		

> Startene buonina e vedere quello che capita?
> O non ti divertiresti più se non battibeccate? :mrgreen:
> 
> No, secondo me è troppo presto per parlare di cotta.
> Solo che in genere, quando si frequenta una persona, si entra in confidenza, si finisce a letto e ad avvinghiarsi in angoli nascosti, e ci si stimola intellettualmente, ohi, l'affetto nasce, se non altro dalla riconoscenza per tutte quelle belle cose


A ri quoto! :up:


----------



## Tebe (27 Marzo 2012)

Stasera smetto di leggervi.(mi state facendo venire le paranoie!!!) Mi faccio una fumata e scrivo una pagina di sesso paura dal titolo
"la volta che mi sono fatta un trip mentale di sesso con manager"
Admin questa volta mi banna davvero.


----------



## Tebe (27 Marzo 2012)

Eliade...cambia l'avatar...non si può guardare. Stride in maniera incredibile con l'immagine che ho di te...E mi spaventa...tanto....


----------



## Chiara Matraini (27 Marzo 2012)

Tebe;bt702 ha detto:
			
		

> Io qui ammetto tutti i miei limiti empatici.
> Per cui...ok. Io per lui non sono una botta di vita. Cosa sono allora?
> Qualcuno di cui si sta prendendo una cotta?
> Dillo se è così. Mi allontano in tempo zero.
> ...



tu pensi troppo


----------



## Tebe (27 Marzo 2012)

Chiara Matraini;bt710 ha detto:
			
		

> tu pensi troppo


....ihihihhi ma questo è un luogo protetto dai...dove posso fare l'invornita global...di giorno mantengo un contegno....:mrgreen:


----------



## Eliade (28 Marzo 2012)

Tebe;bt709 ha detto:
			
		

> Eliade...cambia l'avatar...non si può guardare. Stride in maniera incredibile con l'immagine che ho di te...E mi spaventa...tanto....


L'ho messo in tuo onore! :rotfl:


----------



## Eliade (28 Marzo 2012)

Tebe;bt709 ha detto:
			
		

> Eliade...cambia l'avatar...non si può guardare. Stride in maniera incredibile con l'immagine che ho di te...E mi spaventa...tanto....


Questo rispecchia di più?


----------

